# soraya got stuck



## Mantis Lady (Feb 9, 2019)

Soraya was  running and she ran in a cricket trap that was hidden and she got stuck sadly enough in the trap,  I could free her for the biggest part. She lost a leg sadly enough. she is still stuck with one leg and a part of her abdomen. I have trying for a long time to free the poor girl. How can I free her abdomen and her leg?

What i did was soak the paper to make it soft, but for the biggest part it worked. but not with abdomen and last leg.







this pic shows how it is now. I want her free.


----------



## Synapze (Feb 9, 2019)

Was it one of those glue traps, often used for roaches?


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh boy. Wow!


----------



## Graceface (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh no! This is tragic!  I'm so sorry to see this 

Sometimes, grease/oil can help remove sticky residue. Perhaps some baby oil, or olive oil? Let it saturate the glue and try to remove the fly paper. 

Best of luck


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 9, 2019)

Synapze said:


> Was it one of those glue traps, often used for roaches?


yes, it is a glue but this one was for crickets.  



Graceface said:


> Sometimes, grease/oil can help remove sticky residue. Perhaps some baby oil, or olive oil?


Olive oil I have at home, I can try that i have put it  on the glue parts. I really hope I can free her abdomen and leg, feel sad for my girl


----------



## Synapze (Feb 9, 2019)

I hate to say it, but it's unlikely that she will survive. If you've ever gotten this type of glue on your hands, you'd understand why I'm pessimistic. I think trying to remove the glue will be futile at this point, especially since it involves the abdomen. I believe you've probably done all you can. Wish I had a more positive opinion. Sorry.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 9, 2019)

Having said that  im surprised by what simple peanut butter does to adhesives. Id say it's worth a shot.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 9, 2019)

I could free her with the olive oil, it worked  ,  Thanks @MantisGirl13



Synapze said:


> I hate to say it, but it's unlikely that she will survive.


if she is going to die, she dies free and not with a piece of paper on her body.

At the moment she hangs on the lid of her home. will leave her be for a moment, this was a stressy day for her.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 9, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> Thanks @MantisGirl13


I think you meant @Graceface! I am glad you got her unstuck! I hope she survives!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Feb 9, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> I could﻿ free her with the olive oil, it worked﻿  ,  Thank﻿﻿s @MantisGirl13


Yea!!  Well done! Hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 9, 2019)

Then my thanks goes to @Graceface I hope she survives, but I have to see how she will do. I keep in mind she could die also. Time will tell. If she survives, she has to live with 1 leg less sadly enough, but she can hang with her other legs. She still has a few molts to go, maybe it can grow back in the coming molts.

I am so happy she is free again.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 9, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> Then my thanks goes to @Graceface I hope she survives, but I have to see how she will do. I keep in mind she could die also. Time will tell. If she survives, she has to live with 1 leg less sadly enough, but she can hang with her other legs. She still has a few molts to go, maybe it can grow back in the coming molts.
> 
> I am so happy she is free again.


Did she lose a leg?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 9, 2019)

yes


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 9, 2019)

Consider trying liquid bandage. It's cyanoacrylate-based. It's used in surgery, and tarantula owners use it to seal wounds. Here's one I have for my cracked wintertime finger tips.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 9, 2019)

I think she lost it while trying to free herself. I saw it when I was trying to cut the paper away. But the leg that got stuck on the paper I could free too gladly.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 9, 2019)

@hysteresis I don't have this stuff at home, will a bit of honey work too?


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh my goodness how scary! Hope the spiracles are uneffected


----------



## Graceface (Feb 9, 2019)

Feed her some honey water to help her recover energy. Glad to hear she is free! I hope she makes it


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 9, 2019)

Honey wont seal the wound. it provides topical antibacterial treatment. You will want to seal that wound when you can.

Has anyone here used hydrogen peroxide on mantids?

Were I in your situation, I would water it down by half, and apply to the wound with a qtip or paintbrush. Once it dries, use liquid bandage to seal it. The rest is up to her.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 9, 2019)

No hydrogen peroxide. Mantids lose limbs all the time. Just put a coat of honey on the wound and the blood will soon. She should be fine as long as there are no internal injuries.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 9, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> No hydrogen peroxide. Mantids lose limbs all the time. Just put a coat of honey on the wound and the blood will soon. She should be fine as long as there are no internal injuries.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I would have thought just a watered-down solution would clean the wound prior to sealing it. Tarantula folk close up wounds with crazy glue.

I did read in Orin's book that open wounds should be can be closed up with tissue paper and CA (crazy glue) to prevent flies from laying eggs in the wound.

Liquid bandage, especially the flexible 3M stuff, seems like a mantis doctor's dream treatment!


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 9, 2019)

Here's somethin'. Just someone's Arachnoboards post, but it casts possibility into treating traumatic injury.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/tarantula-first-aid-compendium.62480/


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 10, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I would have thought just a watered-down solution would clean the wound prior to sealing it. Tarantula folk close up wounds with crazy glue.
> 
> I did read in Orin's book that open wounds should be can be closed up with tissue paper and CA (crazy glue) to prevent flies from laying eggs in the wound.
> 
> Liquid bandage, especially the flexible 3M stuff, seems like a mantis doctor's dream treatment!


Think about it. Mantids often get their limbs trapped in the wild or broken by an unsuccessful predator, and they don't have liquid bandages, hydrogen peroxide, or even honey! I say let nature go it's course. I have had mantids with much worse injuries than that, and they survived to adulthood! A missing leg is not a serious injury in my opinion.  

I guess it all depends on your point of view! 

Now I'm no expert on tarantulas, but I'm pretty sure that they are a lot more sensitive and their exoskeleton is weaker than a mantid's, which would be why it would be necessary to patch up a hurt tarantula. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 10, 2019)

I did put a bit of honey on that part where she lost her leg. I will give her honeywater later again. I hope she has not internal injuriies because of  a little piece of her abdomen got stuck on that paper.

But i saw her poop yesterday, so that works.. I hope some flies will hatch soon and try to get her to eat that.

Good thing is:  she is still hanging on the lid of her home.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 10, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> I did put a bit of honey on that part where she lost her leg. I will give her honeywater later again. I hope she has not internal injuriies because of  a little piece of her abdomen got stuck on that paper.
> 
> But i saw her poop yesterday, so that works.. I hope some flies will hatch soon and try to get her to eat that.
> 
> Good thing is:  she is still hanging on the lid of her home.




What a scary thing to have happen. Oh boy! Sounds like you're doing the right things to help her now.

Love and care. Love and care. Thats what we can do now. And a little prayer doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 10, 2019)

Soraya can use all the prayers she can get.  I do what i can to care for her to make her happy again.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 10, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> And a little prayer doesn't hurt either.


That may do more than anything we can do!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 12, 2019)

Not so good news about Soraya: she is dying sadly enough. I think she got internal bleedings or what can go wrong in her abdomen because that bodypart got stuck too.

I was keeping this in mind but still was hoping on recovering. She will go to mantis heaven... but she dies a free mantis and not beinig stuck on a piece of paper....


----------



## Jaywo (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm so sorry about Sorya.


----------



## Graceface (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear you are losing her. You tried your best to get her free of the tape and help her to heal if possible. 

R. I. P Soraya


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 12, 2019)

She is dead... The last move she did was laying her fontleg on my finger.  I had her in my hand. *sighs*

I buried her in my garden RIP


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 12, 2019)

Ughh.    So sorry.


----------



## Graceface (Feb 12, 2019)

Heartbroken for you


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm so sorry! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 13, 2019)

She will be rembembered in the mantis photo book I am creating. Too bad she s gone, I wished I could have seen her with wings.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 13, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> Too bad she s gone, I wished I could have seen her with wings.


Us too!


----------

